# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  الجمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق من غَرفة واحدة هو السنة.

## ابن رجب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
(1) الجمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق من غَرفة واحدة هو السنة. ولكن هل التفرقة بينهما توجب بطلان الوضوء ؟

(2) (( وَإِنْ أَفْرَدَ الْمَضْمَضَةَ بِثَلَاثِ غَرَفَاتٍ ، وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قَ بِثَلَاثٍ ، جَازَ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُوِيَ فِي حَدِيثِ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ مُصَرِّفٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { أَنَّهُ فَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمَضْمَضَةِ وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قِ . } رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد ؛ وَلِأَنَّ الْكَيْفِيَّةَ فِي الْغَسْلِ غَيْرُ وَاجِبَةٍ . )) المغني .
استشكلت على الجملة الأخيرة .
منقول من اهل الحديث
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...83&postcount=7

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

جزاكم الله خيرا ابن رجب ..

سأنقل الموضوع الأصلي مع فائدة :
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - : ( وَكَانَ يَتَمَضْمَضُ وَيَسْتَنْشِقُ تَارَةً بِغَرْفَةٍ وَتَارَةً بِغَرْفَتَيْنِ وَتَارَةً بِثَلَاثٍ . وَكَانَ يَصِلُ بَيْنَ الْمَضْمَضَةِ وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قِ فَيَأْخُذُ نِصْفَ الْغَرْفَةِ لِفَمِهِ وَنِصْفَهَا لِأَنْفِهِ وَلَا يُمْكِنُ فِي الْغَرْفَةِ إلّا هَذَا وَأَمّا الْغَرْفَتَانِ وَالثّلَاثُ فَيُمْكِنُ فِيهِمَا الْفَصْلُ وَالْوَصْلُ إلّا أَنّ هَدْيَهُ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ كَانَ الْوَصْلَ بَيْنَهُمَا كَمَا فِي " الصّحِيحَيْنِ " مِنْ حَدِيثِ عَبْدِ اللّهِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ أَنّ رَسُولَ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ تَمَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْشَقَ مِنْ كَفّ وَاحِدَةٍ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثًا وَفِي لَفْظٍ تَمَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْثَرَ بِثَلَاثِ غَرَفَات فَهَذَا أَصَحّ مَا رُوِيَ فِي الْمَضْمَضَةِ وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قِ وَلَمْ يَجِئْ الْفَصْلُ بَيْنَ الْمَضْمَضَةِ وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قِ فِي حَدِيثٍ صَحِيحٍ الْبَتّةَ لَكِنْ فِي حَدِيثِ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ مُصَرّفٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدّهِ رَأَيْتُ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَ الْمَضْمَضَةِ وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قِ وَلَكِنْ لَا يُرْوَى إلّا عَنْ طَلْحَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَدّهِ وَلَا يُعْرَفُ لِجَدّهِ صُحْبَةٌ . ) زاد المعاد .

روى البخاري عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ تَوَضَّأَ فَغَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ أَخَذَ غَرْفَةً مِنْ مَاءٍ فَمَضْمَضَ بِهَا وَاسْتَنْشَقَ ثُمَّ أَخَذَ غَرْفَةً مِنْ مَاءٍ فَجَعَلَ بِهَا هَكَذَا أَضَافَهَا إِلَى يَدِهِ الْأُخْرَى فَغَسَلَ بِهِمَا وَجْهَهُ ..الحديث 

روى البخاري أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ لِعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ وَهُوَ جَدُّ عَمْرِو بْنِ يَحْيَى
أَتَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُرِيَنِي كَيْفَ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ زَيْدٍ نَعَمْ فَدَعَا بِمَاءٍ فَأَفْرَغَ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ فَغَسَلَ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ مَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْثَرَ ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ غَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ ثَلَاثًا... الحديث 
وروى البخاري عَمْرَو بْنَ أَبِي حَسَنٍ سَأَلَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ زَيْدٍ عَنْ وُضُوءِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَدَعَا بِتَوْرٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَتَوَضَّأَ لَهُمْ وُضُوءَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَكْفَأَ عَلَى يَدِهِ مِنْ التَّوْرِ فَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ فِي التَّوْرِ فَمَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْشَقَ وَاسْتَنْثَرَ ثَلَاثَ غَرَفَاتٍ ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ فَغَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ ثَلَاثًا ... الحديث 
وفي رواية عن البخاري أيضا : فَمَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْشَقَ وَاسْتَنْثَرَ ثَلَاثًا بِثَلَاثِ غَرَفَاتٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ

وروى البخاري عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ
أَنَّهُ أَفْرَغَ مِنْ الْإِنَاءِ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ فَغَسَلَهُمَا ثُمَّ غَسَلَ أَوْ مَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْشَقَ مِنْ كَفَّةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فَفَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثًا فَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى الْمِرْفَقَيْنِ مَرَّتَيْنِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَمَسَحَ بِرَأْسِهِ مَا أَقْبَلَ وَمَا أَدْبَرَ وَغَسَلَ رِجْلَيْهِ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ ثُمَّ قَالَ هَكَذَا وُضُوءُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ

روى مسلم عنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ وَكَانَتْ لَهُ صُحْبَةٌ قَالَ
قِيلَ لَهُ تَوَضَّأْ لَنَا وُضُوءَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَدَعَا بِإِنَاءٍ فَأَكْفَأَ مِنْهَا عَلَى يَدَيْهِ فَغَسَلَهُمَا ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَ يَدَهُ فَاسْتَخْرَجَهَ  ا فَمَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْشَقَ مِنْ كَفٍّ وَاحِدَةٍ فَفَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثًا ... الحديث

******************

فائدة من ( هنـــا )

جزاك الله خيرًا أخي الحبيب على التنبيه إلى هذه السنة. 

1 - لا شك أن الجمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق من غَرفة واحدة هو السنة. ولكن هل التفرقة بينهما توجب بطلان الوضوء ؟ .. تُراجع المسألة في كتب الفقه. 

2 - هذا واقع رأيته بعيني: قرأ بعض الناس مثل هذا الكلام في كتب أهل العلم، لكنه لم يتصور كيفية الجمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق من غَرفة واحدة، فظن صورتها هكذا: أن يستنشق أولاً بكل ماء الغَرفة، ثم يمرر الماء من أنفه إلى فمه فيتمضمض، فيكون بذلك جمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق بغَرفة واحدة ! .. وكاد يهلك من صنيعه هذا، لولا أن الله قدر له بعض طلبة العلم يوضحون له خطأه، ويبينون له الطريقة السليمة. 

أنا لا أورد هذا للسخرية، فالسخرية محرمة حتى من المسلم الجاهل، لكن أورده للتنبيه على أن هذه المسألة يحتاج الناس فيها إلى رؤية أهل العلم يمارسونها حتى يعرفونها حق المعرفة. وهذا من بركات حضور مجالس العلم. وقد يحصل المرء من مجلس علم واحد مسائل كثيرة قد لا يستطيع تحصيل عشرها من قراءة عدة كتب. 

3 - ما زال أهل العلم - بفضل الله - يبينون في مجالسهم كيفيات الوضوء عيانًا للجالسين. وقد مر في مشاركة الأخ (كايند) بعض الآثار - ومثلها كثير - يبين فيها الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم كيفية الوضوء عمليًا، وفي جنس هذه الآثار أيضًا نجد التابعين رحمهم الله يبينون فيها أيضًا كيفية الوضوء عمليًا. وفي هذا من مزايا الإسلام ما فيه ..

فمن ذلك : يسر هذا الدين. فالأمي لا يحتاج إلى حفظ كثير الآثار ولا قليلها ليتوضأ بمثل وضوء رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم. هذا في الوضوء، وقل مثل ذلك في كثير من شعائر هذا الدين، تكفي فيها مشاهدة الطريقة السليمة، ليكون متبعًا لهدي نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام على أكمل وجه. وهذه نعمة للمسلم لا يكاد يجدها غيره. 

ومن ذلك : حفظ هذا الدين. فإن أكثر ما عليه المسلمون من الدين مأخوذ عن نبيهم عليه الصلاة والسلام عمليًا: في القبلة أو الطهارة أو الصلاة أو غير ذلك. وهو منقول بطريق التواتر العملي الذي لا يُرد. وهذا أيضًا لا يكاد يوجد إلا للمسلم.

ومن ذلك: عظمة نقلة هذا الدين. فإن الصحابة والتابعين كانوا من العظمة والعملقة بحيث لم يتأخروا لحظة عن تعليم الناس هدي نبيهم عليه الصلاة والسلام، ولم يستنكفوا ارتكاب طرق في التعليم قد يأنف البعض منها. فحواريو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا - بفضل الله - خير حواريين لخير نبي مرسل إلى خير أمة. 

********************
(1)  الجمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق من غَرفة واحدة هو السنة. ولكن هل التفرقة بينهما توجب بطلان الوضوء ؟

(2) (( وَإِنْ أَفْرَدَ الْمَضْمَضَةَ بِثَلَاثِ غَرَفَاتٍ ، وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قَ بِثَلَاثٍ ، جَازَ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُوِيَ فِي حَدِيثِ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ مُصَرِّفٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { أَنَّهُ فَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمَضْمَضَةِ وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قِ . } رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد ؛ وَلِأَنَّ الْكَيْفِيَّةَ فِي الْغَسْلِ غَيْرُ وَاجِبَةٍ . )) المغني .
استشكلت على الجملة الأخيرة ، فكيف تكون الكيفية غير واجبة ؟


وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن رجب

واياكم ياشيخنا

للرفع ,,,

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

للرفع .. هل من إجابة مشايخنا الكرام ؟

----------


## حمد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته



> (1) الجمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق من غَرفة واحدة هو السنة. ولكن هل التفرقة بينهما توجب بطلان الوضوء ؟
> لا ، ولكنّه خلاف الأَولى .
> (2) (( وَإِنْ أَفْرَدَ الْمَضْمَضَةَ بِثَلَاثِ غَرَفَاتٍ ، وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قَ بِثَلَاثٍ ، جَازَ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُوِيَ فِي حَدِيثِ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ مُصَرِّفٍ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { أَنَّهُ فَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمَضْمَضَةِ وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  قِ . } رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد ؛ وَلِأَنَّ الْكَيْفِيَّةَ فِي الْغَسْلِ غَيْرُ وَاجِبَةٍ . )) المغني .
> استشكلت على الجملة الأخيرة .
> يريد أن يقول : أنّ الواجب هو الغسل فحسْب ، أما كيفيته - غرفة واحدة ، أو فصل الغرفات - ليس بواجب . فيصح الفعل .
> منقول من اهل الحديث
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...83&postcount=7


أرجو أن أكون أوضحت أخي ابن رجب

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

الأخ الكريم ( حمد ) .. جزاكم الله خيرا على الإجابة
وأرجو أن تتابع وتزيل عني هذا الإشكال بارك الله فيكم .

 إذا كان الجمع بين المضمضة والاستنشاق من غرفة واحدة هو الثابت عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، ودليل الفصل لا يصح .. فكيف يكون الفصل خلافا للألى فقط ، ألا يكون مخالفا لصفة وضوء النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، ونحن مأمورون باتباعه في صفة العبادات كما الصلاة والحج ؟

----------


## حمد

أخي الحبيب كايند ، 
الوضوء ليس كالصلاة التي ورد فيها نصّ : (صلوا كما رأيتموني أصلي) .
من توضأ كما أمر الله فقد أجزأه ، أما الكيفية فهي سنة ؛ لأنّ أفعاله صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة .
وليست بواجب إلا في مواطن ، هذه ليست منها .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الكريم حمد .. واسمح لي بأسئلة أخرى . 
(1) قولكم مبني على أن المضمضة والاستنشاق واجبان أم سنة ؟ أم أن الأمر لا يختلف ؟
(2)جاء في صحيح البخاري صفة مسح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأسه ، فهل هذه الصفة واجبة ؟
وهل على المرأة أن تتبع نفس الصفة ؟مع أخذ المشقة عليها في الاعتبار لطول الشعر والحاجة إلى إعادة تهذيبه كل مرة .

----------


## حمد

> جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الكريم حمد .. واسمح لي بأسئلة أخرى . 
> (1) قولكم مبني على أن المضمضة والاستنشاق واجبان أم سنة ؟ أم أن الأمر لا يختلف ؟
> لا يختلف
> (2)جاء في صحيح البخاري صفة مسح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأسه ، فهل هذه الصفة واجبة ؟
> أما الإقبال والإدبار فلا أعلم أحداً قال بوجوبه . ولكنه سنة 
> أما مسح الرأس كله بدون ردّ اليد فاختلف أهل العلم في وجوبه .
> وهل على المرأة أن تتبع نفس الصفة ؟مع أخذ المشقة عليها في الاعتبار لطول الشعر والحاجة إلى إعادة تهذيبه كل مرة .
> ليس عليها ذلك .


وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خير
اخي الحبيب أنا مجرد ناقل عن الاخ الفاضل (كايند).

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... ومعذرة على تأخري فقد انشغلت .

مسح الرأس ، أيهما الأقرب فيه ؟ وجوب مسحه كله أم لا ؟

وما مذهب الإمام أحمد في ذلك ؟

----------

